# John Whitaker saddle.



## KatB (18 February 2010)

Anyone got one? Any experience of types of horse they fit? When they first came out, i didnt hear much good about them, but more recently have heard better things... so any experience much appreciated


----------



## druid (18 February 2010)

I have one for hacking in - one of the junior models as I'm titchy  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I've ridden in several of them though including the new Whittaker One. I like the Passion model best. I've used them on all sorts from solid Irish types to Traks without any real problems. The only one we had a problem fitting was a KWPN stallion who was very braodand flat backed but we did eventually managed to get one to suit.


----------



## SteveGG (18 February 2010)

I used one for years on my mare (she has it on in the pic) and even used it for the dr at a 3 day event as it was the only saddle that didn't make her back sore.  I loved riding in it but with more muscle she needed a slightly wider fit and there wasn't quite enough room in the saddle for large drop fences!


----------



## KatB (18 February 2010)

Lovely, thanks guys! Steve, was yours one of the Avantaza models? Do they come up narrow? And did you have the 17" orr 18"? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Have just found one for a bargain price, and being as my mare is very likely to change shape, like the idea of the adjustable tree, and know they have nice flat panels...


----------



## Baydale (18 February 2010)

Our hunter saddles are Whitakers, and I've got one as a work saddle. Really like them, have 18" in all of them and had one adjusted for £60 through Ebay to make it wider. All were bargains off Ebay to so half the price of brand new ones.


----------



## KatB (18 February 2010)

Thanks BD, yeah I thought yours were Whitakers... have just ordered one from Sederholm in a 17" at a good price... will see how we get on with it and whether I can get my fat arse into it!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Spoke to Anneka and she thinks it will suit, so fingers crossed!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Yours pretty much fit everything don;t they?


----------



## Baydale (18 February 2010)

Yes, they do, I just use a Prolite or gel pad on HH as he has such a huge wither.


----------



## KatB (18 February 2010)

Cool.... thank you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We don;t have the wither problem yet


----------



## Fiona (18 February 2010)

I've the junior one KatB, and love it.  Have tried it on a few horses now, and fits them all (give or take a Prolite).  Good luck with yours.

Fiona


----------



## K8x (18 February 2010)

I have a new junior pro one - looks like there is a running theme here with the midgets amongst us!! I had been swimming in 17" saddles and the 16" Whitaker is just fab! I sat on it at Badminton and couldn't believe how well it fitted!  

I use mine on a TB with a very good back (no muscle wastage etc) and normal withers.  Have to say everyone thinks its a butet when they see it - that was the only other make which came vaguely close to being suitable for me!!


----------



## chatter1 (18 February 2010)

I have one, not sure what type but its identical to my prestige.  I use it on all the youngsters at home and seems to fit all of them so far!!


----------



## KatB (18 February 2010)

Lovely, thanks guys! Anneka said they fit quite wide, so hoping it will suit madam for a while, with or wthout a pad!! Fingers crossed.... do the seat sizes come up true or small?


----------



## Fiona (18 February 2010)

Well big I would say, as my OH has ridden in it (16" junior saddle) as well as me.

Quick pic...







Fiona


----------



## KatB (18 February 2010)

Ah ok, thats good... thank you! I presume he jumps in it too?


----------



## Fiona (18 February 2010)

Yep - he can't get his bum into my dressage saddle so has to do everything in the jump one.  I think ideally a 17" would fit him better, but too big for me.

I'd say a 17" would be plenty big enough for anyone, any bigger than that would be huge.

Fiona


----------



## KatB (19 February 2010)

Lovely! Thank you! Everyone I now know who has one (after some digging 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )appears to have a 18", so I was getting worried!!


----------

